# Mudbuddy



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

So i don't know if i am having issue with my motor or i am reving it too hard? when i run at 4500 rpm my motor starts to act crazy like it changing gears way too much, or maybe a carb problem. before i get into it or take into a shop, i need some opinions. I have changed my fuel fliter, fresh gas, oil changed and filter. If i run like at 3800ish rpm, it acts just fine. It only does it when i rev it all the way in the water. Any help would help!!! I could think that my timing could be off... just a guess. i am not a expert mechinic. Thanks!!! 

***My motor is a 35 hp vanguard long tail with black death after market****


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

How old is the motor? What kind of shape is your prop in? Sounds to me like you are hitting the rev limiter. Do you have a black box with a little yellow fuse looking thing sticking out of it? What exactly do you mean by Black death aftermarket?? What parts?


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

My motor is only from 2010 and with only 58 hours. My prop is a very good shape. what you mean by the black box with yellow fuse? where is this located? I just have the black death carb and bps exhaust. what rpm is consider to much for the limit?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

It should be mounted on, or right next to your transom. The rpm limit depends on which "chip" you have in it. I'm not exactly sure how many rpm's you should be running, but 4500 sounds pretty high to me. If your prop has worn down, you will start seeing higher rpms. Did this just barely start happening?

Your motor cant "change gears". It doesn't have a transmission


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah it just seems to get worse every trip i go out. i would have to do half throttle to avoid this.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

You are hitting the rev limiter nothing wrong with the motor. The limiter on that motor is 4400-4500 RPM.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there a way to turn it down so I don't have to keep watching my tach


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I almost guarantee you need a new prop, or you are trying to run it on the surface. You can get a higher rpm chip, or disconnect the blue wire coming from that black box, but if you do this you risk over revving the motor


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Where do I purchase a higher rpm chip?


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Is your motor a CDI? If so you have to buy high rev coils. If non CDI the rev limiter is mechanical. They make a 5000 RPM limiter but it is an external box that would be mounted to your transom my guess is you don't have this.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

If it is a traditional long tail and in the water you are hitting anywhere near 4500 or 4100 for that matter you need a new prop. Long tail motors like to run from about 3800 to 4100. The high rev limiters and/or coils come into play more so with a short shaft where you can adjust the gearing to get into your sweet spot. Is it a traditional or a Super LT?


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

fowler50 said:


> Is there a way to turn it down so I don't have to keep watching my tach


If you have the right prop you cannot over rev the motor in the water. What you want to do is give it just enough prop to where the motor runs out of power before it over revs (basically a rev limiter) However if you give it too much prop you will not be able to get the rpm's you need to get into your power curve. It's a balancing act. If you want you can give me a call and I will explain it in detail. I also have one of our Hill blades on my boat that would be the right size for yours, You can try it to make sure that's the problem. 8017256507

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

fowler50 said:


> My motor is only from 2010 and with only 58 hours. My prop is a very good shape.


given the right/wrong conditions, props can go from brand new to nothing more than a piece of metal in less than a weekend.

add me to the "you need a new prop" vote.


----------

